# BestBuy announces that they will not honor $9.99 52" HDTV price



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Excerpt from CNN.COM news story:



CNN.COM said:


> Early Wednesday morning, BestBuy.com listed a 52-inch Samsung HDTV for $9.99 -- a savings of more than $1600.
> 
> As customers jumped on the Web site trying to take advantage of the offer, Best Buy announced it was a "pricing error" and was no longer available.
> 
> A recorded message on Best Buy's customer service line told customers "we will not be placing any more orders for this unit," and messages were sent on Twitter apologizing "for any disappointment."


For whole story, please follow this link to CNN.COM


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

If it's too good to be true !


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Would people complain if they just adjusted the charges to the right price and shipped it? I mean they did order it and must want/need the TV.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

As far as I was concerned, it was a huge pricing error, and there was no way that Best Buy was going to honor it. And, yes, I did try to get it..... "Here, mom, a 52" TV for your bedroom."


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

It amazes me that anyone thought it would really sell at that price.


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> It amazes me that anyone thought it would really sell at that price.


I recall from the old, pre-internet selling days that if a retail outlet had a price on an item, even if it was grossly in error, the retailer had to honor that price. Something to do with deceptive advertising, etc.

I'd be interested to learn if anyone takes this to court, or if internet retailers are protected from the same restrictions...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

erosroadie said:


> I recall from the old, pre-internet selling days that if a retail outlet had a price on an item, even if it was grossly in error, the retailer had to honor that price. Something to do with deceptive advertising, etc.
> 
> I'd be interested to learn if anyone takes this to court, or if internet retailers are protected from the same restrictions...


From the article...



> A spokeswoman for the Federal Trade Commission that investigates consumer complaints told CNN "The FTC act bars unfair and deceptive commercial practices." Those would be cases of phony offers or sweepstakes, rather than a mistake, she said.


Plus, BBY seems have their backs covered pretty well in the Terms and Conditions on their website...


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

erosroadie said:


> I recall from the old, pre-internet selling days that if a retail outlet had a price on an item, even if it was grossly in error, the retailer had to honor that price. Something to do with deceptive advertising, etc.
> 
> I'd be interested to learn if anyone takes this to court, or if internet retailers are protected from the same restrictions...


 Most if not all ads have a disclaimer about pricing errors. I'd be surprised if Best Buy doesn't have this disclaimer on it's ads.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Pricing errors that were obvious pricing errors have never been enforced by law.

I'd like to know all the disappointed people who aren't getting a $9.99 HDTV who think they can complain... if they'd accept a $9.99 pricing mistake in their paycheck!


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

erosroadie said:


> I recall from the old, pre-internet selling days that if a retail outlet had a price on an item, even if it was grossly in error, the retailer had to honor that price. Something to do with deceptive advertising, etc.
> 
> I'd be interested to learn if anyone takes this to court, or if internet retailers are protected from the same restrictions...


This from Michigan

http://www.michigan.gov/ag/0,1607,7-164--134114--,00.html

15. What if an item is marked the wrong price and the clerk catches it before I pay; am I entitled to buy the item at the price marked?

This is a fact-specific question best answered by a court. A store may not knowingly charge or attempt to charge a price higher than the price marked on the item. MCL 445.354. Therefore, the consumer may have a claim if the store will not sell the item at the price marked. However, the consumer may face obstacles convincing a court that the store knowingly charged the higher price when the pricing mistake is not intentional and will result in an obvious windfall to the consumer.

I guess it can be argued that the credit card was charged and therefore the item was paid but this is such an obvious mistake that no reasonable person would expect the seller to deliver the TVs.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

koji68 said:


> I guess it can be argued that the credit card was charged and therefore the item was paid but this is such an obvious mistake that no reasonable person would expect the seller to deliver the TVs.


Except the millions of unreasonable people that seem to think they have the right to take advantage of anyone elses mistake....most of them would never honor a mistake they made themselves. :lol:


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

Gees.. there goes my plans to add a TV to every wall in the house...


----------

